# Fluval osaka 260 mint condition for sale



## gregved (Aug 22, 2010)

hi, i had bought a complete fluval oskak a 260 set up with cabinet etc a year ago from the local pet shop for £450 , its probaly been running about 9 months of the year as the 1st 3 months it wasnt set up due to lack of time. i recently decided to sell the tank due to lack of time with working a lot and thought it be best to sell the tank as its in mint condition and will be great for some one as it comes with the cabinet, filter systems, heater, light units (everythin for that comes with the setup and is selling with it gravel/sand (got new bags in garage) rocks, stones, loads of bog wood, books, test kits, water/ filter treatments, a filter that fits on the tap to remove harmful chemicals so no need to buy any pricey treatments (that cost me £60) and have at least £50 worth of plants in the tank in great condition! so as u can see i havnt done anythin by half and have spent alot on extra which will perfect for some1 looking for a beautiful tank.

Tank dimensions are 103cm long x 62cm high x 45cm wide. it is a open top fish tank with a light canopy thats looks elegant which is amazing for a centre piece in the houe and can grow all sorts of tropical lillies etc. the cabinet is in great condition and no marks on the fish tank. its capacity is 260 litres or 56gallons so its a nice size for tropical or marine set up!

The filters and heater are : 

Fluval 305 External Filter
Fluval Tronic Heater 300w
LCD Thermometer
Nutrafin Max Tropical Flake Food
Nutrafin Aquaplus
Care Guide

at the moment theres fish init which include a red tailed shark and platys and a plec but i will take them to the pet shop to free the tank up for convinecence unless some one would like them. Im looking around £300 ono for whole set up which is a complete bargain and literally only needs water and everythin will take care of it self. these tanks are still going around the £450 rrp in shops or online and thats with no decorations/plants or the the things ive listed above. i honeslty have spent about £150/£200 on extras for this tank with the tank it self its a bargain . im on the wirral cheshire and it would have to be pick up. i also have this advertised in the local paper and various pet shops.

any questions or photos please feel free to message back or email me at [email protected]


----------

